# Upgrading to Windows XP....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://dotnet.org.za/codingsanity/archive/2007/12/14/review-windows-xp.aspx


> To be honest there is only one conclusion to be made; Microsoft has really outdone themselves in delivering a brand new operating system that really excels in all the areas where Vista was sub-optimal.


More.... 
:lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Great review! Of course, there will be some Vista diehards who will refuse to update to this new OS!!rolling


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> there will be some Vista diehards


Are their any Vista diehards?


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Great review! Of course, there will be some Vista diehards who will refuse to update to this new OS!!rolling


This is great....:grin:


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Are their any Vista diehards?


I have heard rumors of them existing..... none of *my* customers of course....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It took guts for Microsoft to continue investing in XP at this stage of it's life-cycle, but I'm sure glad they did. Thanks to the upcoming XP SP3, it should be around for couple of more years at least. In case you missed, details may be found here.

*Note that the author mentions it should NOT be installed on a mission critical PC just yet.* /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm (sort of) looking at a new laptop at the moment but I can't find one with that new XP operating system. BB suggested that I go to their Best Buy for Business web site and that I might find one there. Of course that one won't be at the prices that laptops can be had for in the store. It's tough trying to stay on the cutting edge.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

It's well known buy those who follow these things that DELL will sell you an 'upgraded' computer if you want one. :grin: 

--- CHAS


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

funny stuff! thanks for posting!


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I'm (sort of) looking at a new laptop at the moment but I can't find one with that new XP operating system. BB suggested that I go to their Best Buy for Business web site and that I might find one there. Of course that one won't be at the prices that laptops can be had for in the store. It's tough trying to stay on the cutting edge.


I've heard that Toshiba is offering the XP "Upgrade" in the box with most of their laptops. I don't know if this is only a certain class or not. I have also read that Dell is now offering XP to people that don't want Vista.

I know that there are a lot of Vista fans out there, ok maybe there aren't but I can say that even some of the people that I deal with that embraced Vista have decided to go back to XP for one reason or another. I played with several Betas and was never impressed. Sure it looked good but that doesn't mean anything if you give up performance, compatibility and have a million different versions to choose from.

I am surprised that Microsoft is going to release SP3 for XP next year. One of the main reasons they say is just for rolling up all of the patches which I think is something like 83 now if you install a fresh XP Pro with SP2. I have however heard that it is going to potentially speed up a system with some various tweaks.

One of the best statements I have ever read is that Vista's biggest competition isn't an Apple or any Penguin product, it is from from their own Windows XP that has evolved in to a very reliable and good performing OS. Hopefully it will be around for a long time to come. Maybe once Vista gets to SP2 it will be worth looking at


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

When I got my last laptop I upgraded to XP from 98se and I've never looked back -- or forward! :lol:

Vista is just not on my horizon -- bring on SP3!

Sorry, John.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Are their any Vista diehards?


Umm, probably not.

I have it, and have since pretty much day 1 (Ultimate 64-bit). I only use it for basic things, ie. web browsing, email, listening to music.

Thankfully, it's dual-booted, so when I actually want to do something productive (ripping, burning, gaming, anything else), I drop back to XP Pro. 

I thought when I got it that I was getting ready for the future early....

I'm still waiting for that future to arrive.

In the meantime, I have a resource hog that isn't good at doing much else than the basics, and my system is no slouch.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Isn't one of the drawback to VISTA the lack of support (drivers) for older printers, scanners etc? 

I've been reluctant to purchase a new computer with VISTA because I dont' want to replace my two networked printers and scanner.

Plus, I think I've read someplace, it is more diffilcult to network with XP machines you already have networked.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong or behind in my informations.

Thanks


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac_ads4/podium_480x376.mov


----------

